# Mid Illinois R/C Club



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello everyone. I have started this thread simpily to try to raise interest in the club and an ATTEMPT to get members and others who are not members but are into the hobby, talking and racing togher.
I have been very busy for the last eight weeks and have not been around the track at all. This seems to be the joys of self-employment.
I did make it out there this last weekend and the attendance was needless to say, way down. 
Im hoping that getting people posting fourms and racing togher will get the ball rolling.
I also wanted to remind everyone that at the end of the month there is a race in chilli, Rick at Central R/C has the info on that.
Also on the 31st I belive there is a big state oval race in Jacksonville. I plan on attending both of them If at all possiable. 
If anyone has any Ideas for a club event or outing please bring it to my attention. 
Also depending on the weather I plan on working on the tracks this week. I had talked to Jim, Rod, and Don and Im sure that they will be there as well. Any other help would be great.
Thanks A lot
Todd Story


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Where in "Mid Illinois" is this club?


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

It is in Peoria. You can find info on the club at www.eldorisspeedway.com
Thanks Toad.


----------



## Mr.Wolfman (Mar 25, 2002)

Had a lot of fun running with the MID ILLINOIS group last year. Big fast oval and a very nice off-road track also.


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

Congrats Mr Wolfman on your track record and feature win at Mendenhals. Quite an Impressive show. 
Toad


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

The Mid Illinois r/c club is hosting a race at the Spring Bay Watermelon Festival on the 21st of August. This race is open to all and we are encouraging other tracks and hobby shops to consider setting up a booth or a display to promote themselves. The race is going to be held in a church parking lot that is concrete, the concrete is a brush finish and is in good shape with saw cut joints. I'm not saying its perfect but it should be a good surface.
The race schedule and classes are as follows.
Sign up is from 10:30am to 12:00pm and racing starts at 1:00pm
newbie (any car/radio shack, etc.,no competition cars)
1/8 scale buggy. oval and off-road
monster truck off-road
19 turn Nascar, oval
unlimited Nascar, oval
unlimited Sedan, oval and road course
Modified oval (unlimited, 2 or 4wd. no truck or buggy bodies. Just wild rides)
Mini-T oval (no body or motor limit)
Gearbox stock, oval and off-road
Gearbox modified, oval and off-road

Now here is the good stuff, were going to do a insane speed run. This is for all them drivers that have that little something tucked away that wants to prove they have the fastest ride. This run will last for one minute on the clock and the fastest lap wins. Best of all, It is totally unlimited, batteries, bodies, chassis, you name it. Oh I forgot here is the best part, it will pay out $75.00 and it will be between activities so there will be a crowd.

Just so no one feels left out there will also be a Melon jumping contest for them 4wd trucks, buggies or what ever wants to give it a shot. This will be done in a elimination style event, and it too will pay out $75.00 for the longest jump.

I understand that some of the classes are not your typical races, this event is to show off, educate, and promote. 
This is a smaller community but it draws a good crowd.
All of the proceeds collected at this event will be donated to the Spring Bay United Methodist Church for a expansion project.

The Melon festival will have some rides, a rodeo at 2:00pm and a demolition durby at 7:00pm. The festival committee has agreed to lower the price of the daily arm ban from $40.00 to $35.00 for the racers and that is for a family of four, for the whole event. They will have drinks and food at the festival at an additional cost. 

Race fees will be $10.00 for first class, $6.00 for the second and $5.00 for the speed run and the melon jumping.

Im still tying to set up some prizes and qiveaways. Since this event does not make any money for the club we cannot offer tropies or plaques, so were hoping to get some prizes from our l.h.s. But I cannot make any promises.

Directions are from I 74 (either direction)take the metamora exit (rt 116 east) approx 5mi to Rt26. A good land mark will be a thornton oil gas station on the left hand side, Rt 26 will be a left hand turn and will head north. You'll go approx. 6 mi to Spring Bay and there will be signs from there. 

Hope to see everyone there. 
Contact info.
Todd Story 309/208/3298
Jim Taylor 309/453/4686
Kip Gallaway 309/208/6926
Rick Jacobson 309/686/8004 
Or go to www.eldorisspeedway.com and email or call any of the officers. 

Thanks A lot 
Todd Story 
President, Mid Illinois R/C club.
Director of promotions.


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have had a few questions about the size of the track. The concrete measures 120x70, I measured an approx inside line of about 230ft and a outside of approx 270ft. The offroad and road-course will be inside of the oval, and using the front straight as part of the course. It will be real simular to Jacksonvilles track.
Thanks 
Todd Story


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just a quick note. I said Id be working on some promotional prizes and here is some of the sponcers who are going to donate some prizes.
Central RC Hobbys
Mcallister Racing 
Team Scream Cell Matching
HobbyTown USA (Peoria)
There are others that we are in contact with for more sponcers, we are going to hand out one ticket per class that you enter. So far the prizes sound real good, when I get a detailed list Ill Post it.
Thanks Todd


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

*watermelon Race is now a pay out*

There is good news here. 1st off our friends in Rochester Il at Allens RC Cars and race way is going to close his track for the night and be a part of our race. 
Allen is going to set up a booth and also donate prizes for the racers.
Now here is the part everyone is going to love.
I have got area business to sponcer a race at the festival. Meaning that all races will now pay out. 
Every class except newbie will pay 50.00 to win 25.00 for second and 10.00 for third. In the A Main only. 
Thanks a lot 
Todd Story


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

Here is a quick update on the race and the classes.
We are going to do away with the 1/8 scale oval.
we are combining the unlimited sedan oval in with the unlimited oval.

Now here is the race format.
we will have a skill level box on the sign up sheet, Please be honest when you sign up, the better the competition is per heat race, the better the races will be.

Since there is a lot of classes we have to keep the program running like clock work, (nieve arn't I) so in attempt to do so here is how it will be run.

There are going to be 2 staging areas, youll be told were to stage, once the first race is called out then the second race will be called to staging at the same time. This meaning youll have the 4 minutes during that race to warm up your car plug in your batt or what ever.
when the first race is over there will be two minutes on the clock, in that time the race that just finishes will put there car in a sepetate area and go marshel, and the third race will be called up before the 2nd race starts. That will give time for everyone to get there and be ready.
We cannot be relaxed on this program simpily becuse this is a lot of classes and it cannot take forever. With running the program like this everyone should have plenty of time to get to there race and we should not have to hold up any race.
If there is any questions on this please let me know
Thanks a lot
Todd Story


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have had confusion in other fourms about the fees at this race. The race is going to be held in the church parking lot, this is about 3 small town blocks away from the fesitval. The only thing that we will do at the festival is the watermelon jumping, it will not cost you to go watch this at the festival, You in no way have to purchase a armband for 35 dollars, but you can if you want and that will get you into all that the festival has to offer, like rides, demo derby, and the rodeo. 
I hope this clears up any confusion.
Thanks 
Todd Story


----------



## Datoad2000 (Aug 18, 2003)

Please delete this thread. The race is over. Thanks


----------

